# Good news



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Good news  
I had the 6w3d scan this morning and there was one perfect little heartbeat "going like the clappers" (as the nurse put it!). The yolk and sac were the correct size and in the correct proportions. 

I've verged on insanity in the lead up to the scan - and found the only way I can deal with this waiting is to think "well it might be ok". I am so terribly aware of what might go wrong... but it was doing me no good at all to prepare myself for the worst. I just have to accept that the bad outcome IS a possibility, but I'm hoping for the best, and so far so good. 

Another scan 9am next Friday... 

I'm not calculating any dates or anything - so Lou please don't put any dates on bumps and babies - last time dates were all far too painful afterwards. 

But I am so happy that I saw that tiny weany flicker today     

Stay with me little one! You can do it!    
OneStep


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh OneStep!  That's just brilliant news and I am so very very pleased for you      

Hang on in there beany, we're all behind you    

Wizard x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

One step - fantastic news, ever so pleased for you!  

Enjoy the rest of your day

kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Great news OneStep! Must have been so lovely to see the hearbeat  

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

That is wonderful news Onestep    Sending lots of strong and sticky vibes that LO hangs on in there and you have a happy, worry free pregnancy    

Take care
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Brilliant news 1step    
Take care mini x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Wonderful news OneStep    Today must have been so emotional for you.  I wish you all the best for next week and lots and lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Onestep, that is fantastic news  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Brilliant news onestep  
Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

OneStep, brilliant, brilliant news!!      Here's to the rest of your pregnancy being full of health and joy as your bub develops and thrives!  So excited for you!     

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

delighted to hear all is well
L x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dear OneStep

So so pleased for you. Praying for you for a happy healthy pregnancy.

Love Krissi  x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

great news...sending lots of   for a smooth and uneventful 7.5 months  

come on beany.
xx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

That is brilliant OneStep     
Well done you!
Candee
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Excellent news OneStep!!!


----------



## RedRose (Feb 17, 2009)

Onestep, great news!  I hope slowly you will be able to relax and enjoy this pregnancy, lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Amazing news. Here's to a happy and healthy 7.5 months.

Love
Sam x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Onestep I am so very very pleased for you     and totally understand the date fear thing, I know I will be the same. 

Sending you and beaney lots of sticky vibes      

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

One Step

That is very good news in deed.   that all goes smoothly this time round. Lots of  .

Chowy and Pups


----------

